# Modern Arnis taught at the Martial Talk Camp July 1618, Buffalo, NY.



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2004)

Datu Tim Hartman will be a guest instructor at the 1st Martial Talk Camp. The other instructors include Sensei Hutch & Sensei Joe Gutowski. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com or got to the MT site @ http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/
artyon:


----------

